# Midwest Industries Tricycle



## ohdeebee (May 7, 2010)

Skirt guards, fender skirts, troxel seat. What else could a guy want on a trike?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 7, 2010)

Very nice Midwest trike you have there! Love the emerald green color. I've got two in my collection. One is similar to yours, only a different color and with a vinyl seat cover. The other one is red and white, and has a large front fender skirt with big letter "M" on each side. It also sports a red jewel reflector on the rear step plate. The rear wheels have hub caps attached to red trim rings. When my son was little, he took to this Midwest immediately and enjoyed riding it when we would take walks around our development. I'll have to post a photo when I get a chance.

EDIT: Just received this vintage trike related ad purchased on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350212098016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It's from the May 1957 issue of Ladies Home Journal magazine and looks to have nearly your exact Midwest tricycle in the ad, even green like yours and with the green hand grip guards! 

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2010)

*Delete*

Please change my profile so I can delete things I don't want!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful pair of Midwest and Murray trikes you have there! The paint job on the Murray really looks good! Those exhaust pipes on the Midwest front wheel guard are pretty cool looking, too.

Dave


----------



## tiresmokindad (May 30, 2010)

PCHiggin said:


> Please change my profile so I can delete things I don't want!!!




Yes I think. You should contact our administrator so that you can change what you don't want.


----------

